# Female mouse tail drumming?



## pumpkinmouse (Sep 27, 2015)

I picked up a couple hoppers today & I have one female that is the obvious dominant of the group. She has chased & humped her cage mates on multiple occasions & as far as I know this is normal hopper behavior from both sexes. 
However, when we walk by her cage she will stare at us & drum her tail on the cage bottom. I know this is pretty common in males, so I'm wondering if I've potentially misgendered her because of her age. I have had does in the past that fought often but I've only witnessed slap fights while standing on hind legs, & a lot of yelling lol. I wasn't anticipating a male in the group so I'm probably just being paranoid -.-

Has anyone experienced this with a female mouse? Should I worry about a pregnancy?

I can post pictures of her bottom if necessary. I've yet to look for teets because she's new & I want to give her adjusting time.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

like you I've only had males show tail drumming.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had females doing it. For me it hasn't been common in any gender, but yes, a bit more often with males. Always extremely rare, though. Sounds to me like she's very defensive of her territory.


----------



## pumpkinmouse (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you so much, Patricia  That eases my mind lol. 
I saw her drumming at one of the girls today, so it's not limited to us I suppose. They're in a big, & I mean BIG cage for their size but have all chosen the same hiding house as their favorite, so I'm assuming that's why. We're putting in a second level today so hopefully that will straighten her out.


----------



## SamOfChaos (Nov 29, 2015)

All my mice (spiny & fancy) do this regartless of gender. But only when they are really frightned or pissed of. (My snakes do this too, its really funny when they try to be a rattlesnake)


----------



## pumpkinmouse (Sep 27, 2015)

I have 6 girls in the cage now & ALL of them do it, as well as the 2 elderly does I've introduced for exercise. Seems like they learn completely from example lol c:
I think they do it only when they're angry, but I haven't really seen my mice scared before /:
I would LOVE to see your snakes do that, sounds absolutely adorable!


----------

